# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java SE : نگارش استاندارد جاوا >  مشکل در دانلود JDK 5.0 Update 8 از سایت sun

## mehrdad2

من نمیتونم java را از سایت sun دانلود کنم
بعد از اینکه در قسمت windows platform روی  Windows Offline Installation, Multi-language 
کلیک میکنم با error زیر مواجه میشم
The server replies that you don,t have permissions to download this file
detail:
HTTP/1.0 403 Forbidden

لطفا کمک کنید

----------


## hmm

کشورت رو عوض کن!

----------


## mehrdad2

خیلی ممنون از اینکه جواب دادی اما من دقیقا متوجه منظورت نمی شم
برای دانلود اصلا  سوالی در مورد کشور نمی پرسه

اونجا یک قسمت هم برای عضو شدن داره که من عضو شدم و کشورم را انگلستان انتخاب کردم
ولی باز هم توفیقی نکرد.

مرسی

----------


## hmm

منظورم این بود که این سایت اجازه دانلود به کاربران ایرانی رو نمیده
اگه خیلی اصرار به دانلود داری (اون هم قانونی) برو به یه کشور دیگه!!!

----------


## pooyanm

نگارش ۶ را می*تونی به راحتی دریافت کنی:
http://mustang.dev.java.net
نشانی تغییر یافته است به:
ویرایش نهایی6:
http://download.java.net/jdk6/

نگارش آزمایشی 7:
http://download.java.net/jdk7

----------


## rezaTavak

http://www.freebsdfoundation.org/downloads/java.shtml 
  برای FreeBSD
http://download.java.net/jdk6/binaries/

----------


## Java_P

> نگارش ۶ را می*تونی به راحتی دریافت کنی:
> http://mustang.dev.java.net


آقا این لینک که کار نمیکنه!

----------


## pooyanm

> آقا این لینک که کار نمیکنه!


اون سایت نسخه آزمایشی بوده که به این نشانی تغییر کرده:
http://download.java.net/jdk6/

نسخه آزمایشی 7 هم در این نشانی:
http://download.java.net/jdk7/

----------


## نغمه

اینها حجمش خیلی بالاست قابل دانلود نیست!!

----------


## pooyanm

> اینها حجمش خیلی بالاست قابل دانلود نیست!!


همین چند روز پیش من خودم با دایل آپ jdk7 را گرفتم!
ورژنهای 1.4 و 1.4.2 توی بازار و توی سی دی های JBuilder هم پیدا می شه. ولی برای نگارشهای جدید همین روش داونلود رو سراغ دارم.

----------


## student1363

این سایت هم خیلی خوبه.من خودم از این سایت دانلود کردم .
http://download.huihoo.com/

----------


## 87135022

آيا بهترين editor  جاوا همينه

----------

